# Any use for out of date unopened milk??



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I bought some quart cartons of whole milk, the kind that does not have to be refrigerated until opened. I put it in the pantry to have if we ran out before grocery day. Well I forgot it was in there. :ashamed: so now it is out of date. Is there any way I can use it?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

How far out of date are we talking? Maybe just use it as intended. I would think that milk packaged so as to not need refrigeration is no respecter of expiration dates.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Oct 2011


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

If it is sour, pancakes and cookies. If it is rancid, toss. If it is fine or sour, baking with it is a good use. Nothing much better than sourmilk cookies, etc.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

how do you tell between sour and spoiled??


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Sour is sour smelling spoiled is yucky !


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I opened one, there were chunks at the top and the rest was thin like skim milk, this is whole milk. Like it had separated. there is no smell at all.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

that is a long time to be out of date and the product is changed in texture. I'd chunk it or feed it to the chickens.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

pig food...


----------

